# LOOKING FOR OPINION ON COLOR



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

the paint on this car is shit.I want everyones opinion on what color would look good with this interior.just opinions on color I don't care what anyone thinks of the car its self.it needs work but just wanted to see if we are all on the same page.post pics of sample color if you can.cus there about 100 diffrent shades of red blue green ect.thanks
FYI.I GOT CHROME 13" D'S FOR IT










































































































[/quote]


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

candy lime gold :cheesy:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

black i know you got the ds but on all black dishes and spokes i think would be hot i also think a lowrod look would be cool bagged on billets just cus ive never seen it done on thios kind of car


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

forget black rims shit is ugly!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

any one els? thanks for all the coments good or bad


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 24 2007, 10:09 AM~7070288
> *any one els? thanks for all the coments good or bad
> *


Nim i think a cherry maroon would set it off!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

This looks good with brown guts.










Or keep it green. 2 coats of Organic Green and 2 coats of Lime Gold.


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.tcpglobal.com/restorationshop/rsp2303.aspx

Ginger Metallic??


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Kandy Rootbeer over gold flake.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks for the pics and coments alot of intereasting ideas.keep them coming


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Jan 24 2007, 06:00 PM~7074166
> *http://www.tcpglobal.com/restorationshop/rsp2303.aspx
> 
> Ginger Metallic??
> *


I like tis color


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I THINK TAN THERES THIS TAN COLOR THEY USE ON LEXUS AND TOYOTAS ITS ON ALL THERE NEW CARS MAKE THAT CAR STAND OUT CAUSE IT AINT TO BRIGHT BUT CLASSY.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 25 2007, 01:41 AM~7078868
> *I THINK TAN THERES THIS TAN COLOR THEY USE ON LEXUS AND TOYOTAS ITS ON ALL THERE NEW CARS MAKE THAT CAR STAND OUT CAUSE IT AINT TO BRIGHT BUT CLASSY.
> *


pics or link homie.  i am not sure what color that is


----------



## GUNCRAZY (May 29, 2006)

not sure what this color is called.










that ginger metallic looks good too.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

pics or link homie.  i am not sure what color that is
[/quote]







:0[/IMG]


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SIMILAR TO THIS ^


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

its too stock looking.I like to make a staement.I don't like to blend in.although thats a nice color.champaing(spell)


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 24 2007, 11:10 PM~7078632
> *I like tis color
> 
> 
> ...


i agree thats a bad ass color


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> the paint on this car is shit.I want everyones opinion on what color would look good with this interior.just opinions on color I don't care what anyone thinks of the car its self.it needs work but just wanted to see if we are all on the same page.post pics of sample color if you can.cus there about 100 diffrent shades of red blue green ect.thanks
> FYI.I GOT CHROME 13" D'S FOR IT


[/quote]


hey homie, i think the rims that are on it look fine, slam that bitch!!!!

and for color, i would go for a dark candy purple or something like that!


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

CANDY RED, OR A KANDY CACA COLOR :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elchuntaroguapo_@Jan 26 2007, 12:20 AM~7088803
> *CANDY RED, OR A KANDY CACA COLOR :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

what did u decide on?


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

candy tangerine ...definetely especially with the interior


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i would think a lemon yellow would look nice


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 27 2007, 04:23 PM~7102542
> *what did u decide on?
> *


I am realy leaning to a gold beer color


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

does anyone have a pic of gold.like pagan gold or aztect gold?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

a nice candy apple red would go great with that interior


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 31 2007, 07:58 PM~7141937
> *a nice candy apple red would go great with that interior
> *


YEA i GUESS.IS THAT THERES TOO MANY RED CARS OUT THERE ALREADY.i WAS THINKING A MID NIGHT BLUE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 24 2007, 11:10 PM~7078632
> *I like tis color
> 
> 
> ...


What color is this bro?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 24 2007, 02:14 PM~7072722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm diggin this color combo !


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

I would paint it candy rootbeer with a pearl white base


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 14 2007, 05:30 PM~7261589
> *I would paint it candy rootbeer with a pearl white base
> *


thats sounds interesting.do you have a pic of it?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

pink :biggrin: man the paint in that cars is fine!!! but naw i only seen it once and was like :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 14 2007, 10:33 PM~7265288
> *thats sounds interesting.do you have a pic of it?
> *


No i dont but believe me it would look good :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

I would do a cream color


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

its called LAUREL GREEN


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Feb 15 2007, 06:56 AM~7266587
> *pink :biggrin: man the paint in that cars is fine!!! but naw i only seen it once and was like :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


it looked like it was rattled can on there and it needs alot of body work so I would have to repaint is so I might as well change the color  you know my style homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blue64_@Feb 15 2007, 05:05 PM~7270592
> *its called LAUREL GREEN
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice but my interior is to dark for that color


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Would look good :0 

(not sure who's car that is, found it on here, saved it for color reference )


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

that does look good with some gold flakes


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

Whats up homie. The olds looks clean, I agree on a root beer color with some flake. That with the tan interior would set it off. Check out this quick edit I did for you. Not a professional so keep in mind.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 19cutty84_@Feb 20 2007, 07:14 PM~7310368
> *Whats up homie. The olds looks clean, I agree on a root beer color with some flake. That with the tan interior would set it off. Check out this quick edit I did for you. Not a professional so keep in mind.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good thanks homie if I ask you to do a color can you do it?I have to look for it and then I'll post the pic  :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> can I see it in this color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey yo nim ,,,,,, Im thinking that a good Dark Copper color or something similar would go real good on that ................... 

SEM Color Horizons has a nice color but, i aint got my color book to give you the number....


PPG also has a nice color in the Vibrance line....Its a Pearly type of paint but, it has the sparkle like it was an Ice pearl.......... Not as much a flake tho - Just enough


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Otherwise i first Imagined A HOK KBC violet over a indigo blue base or Almost black base........... Just a light coat or 2 ... So it would remain a dark color & the sun would bring out the pearl & highlight the bodylines..........


The bike is Ok above but the color of the rims on that bike would be Even Better -- A violet over a red base or a red over a magenta/Violet cross........ 

All depends on how you want the base to show thru - & what color you want as a highlighting color..........


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks homie.it all sounds great man well I still have some time so I will see what color I end up likeing


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thnx for the props nimster64.
I tried to match those colors as close as possible, let me know what you think. I also threw in some other colors that I thought would set it off. Check it out.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I love this color I think I have made upmy mind.can you do a oriental blue and a brandy wine and candy red LOL sorry.your good at this fotoshop thing.thanks alot bro.


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks again for the props homeboy. Its pretty easy floppin the color, When I have changed the original color once. Its matching the colors thats difficult. I tried my best for the colors you wanted. Check it


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 19cutty84_@Feb 21 2007, 11:52 PM~7322412
> *Thanks again for the props homeboy. Its pretty easy floppin the color, When I have changed the original color once. Its matching the colors thats difficult. I tried my best for the colors you wanted. Check it
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie it give me a great idea of what color to go with


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

how about this color LOL sorry homie.but thanks for your help.if you don't want to do it its cool :biggrin:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

something like this

http://staceydavid.com/index.php?em2048=96...ojects&ek=96289


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Feb 22 2007, 12:28 AM~7322814
> *something like this
> 
> http://staceydavid.com/index.php?em2048=96...ojects&ek=96289
> *


nice but my caddy is a similar colr.I want to have all difrent colors so it looks nice when they are lined up :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 21 2007, 11:18 PM~7322694
> *how about this color LOL sorry homie.but thanks for your help.if you don't want to do it its cool :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hmm the wheels for my 66 would look nice with this color... :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 22 2007, 02:09 AM~7323609
> *hmm the wheels for my 66 would look nice with this color... :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 22 2007, 02:09 AM~7323609
> *hmm the wheels for my 66 would look nice with this color... :0
> *


have some one photo shop the wheels on it :biggrin:


----------



## BABY JOHN BROWN (Feb 22, 2007)

thats a phat car


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

Nimster64, that color was harder to match. Check it.











In my opinion I would go with something like that gold you liked.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 19cutty84_@Feb 22 2007, 10:26 AM~7324960
> *Nimster64, that color was harder to match. Check it.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie thanks bro your a life saver.the peepson here don't like to hook it up homie but you did great bro thanks dawg :biggrin:


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

No problem homeboy, glad to help gives me something to do. Let me know on the color when you get it sprayed. Mad props to you and all majestics on the rides, your caddy is bad ass.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 19cutty84_@Feb 22 2007, 07:52 PM~7329743
> *No problem homeboy, glad to help gives me something to do. Let me know on the color when you get it sprayed. Mad props to you and all majestics on the rides, your caddy is bad ass.
> 
> *


thanks homie.I will let you know when I spray it homie.I willpost it here.it won't be till the mid of summer.I have another ride I am working on


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WHAT OTHER COLOR DO YOU GUYS THINK WOULD LOOK GOOD ON THIS CAR?I LOVE FLAKES SO I NEED COLOR COMBOS OR SOLID COLORS LET A HOMIE KNOW YOUR OPINION :cheesy:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

paint it pink :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Mar 16 2007, 06:38 AM~7489117
> *paint it pink :biggrin:
> *


with purple pokey dots :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

and yellow moons,green clovers and .what ever else.... :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL sounds like it would be one of a kind


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

the copper color on the top of the pages with the monte looks real nice


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks for all the opinions.now I need a decent painter to hook a brother up


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

who can give me a quote?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

the one u put in on ur pic under ur name is the color homie!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 1 2007, 11:35 AM~7594982
> *the one u put in on ur pic under ur name is the color homie!!!
> *


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 24 2007, 06:12 PM~7074254
> *Kandy Rootbeer over gold flake.
> *


x100 wit some center golds :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

did u get it painted nim?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 23 2007, 03:55 PM~7755735
> *did u get it painted nim?
> *


naw homie it probably won't happen till winter time.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

how about a gold pearl white like the caddies


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

how about this color?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

THE BROWN SPEED SHAPE
ITS ALSACOPPER PATINA OVER A BLACK BASE (CHANGES 3 COLORS, BROWN-GOLD-LIME)


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 26 2007, 10:44 PM~7783155
> *THE BROWN SPEED SHAPE
> ITS ALSACOPPER PATINA OVER A BLACK BASE (CHANGES 3 COLORS, BROWN-GOLD-LIME)
> 
> ...


that orange, red, and blue look fucking good


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I've got more color samples and pics of paint jobs on the following topics:
(Paint & Body) Best paint shops in cen/nor cali
(paint & Body) Alsa worlds most exotic paints

you'll probably find something you like. I've got numerous pics of candy rootbeer with multi color candy pattern and graphics.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice colors


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 19cutty84_@Feb 21 2007, 03:05 PM~7318033
> *Thnx for the props nimster64.
> I tried to match those colors as close as possible, let me know what you think. I also threw in some other colors that I thought would set it off. Check it out.
> 
> ...


i would go w/ that color^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2007, 08:32 PM~7861999
> *i would go w/ that color^^^ :biggrin:
> *


I think thats the one I fell in love with also.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

shit i guess i will go with


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> > can I see it in this color
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 26 2007, 11:44 PM~7783155
> *THE BROWN SPEED SHAPE
> ITS ALSACOPPER PATINA OVER A BLACK BASE (CHANGES 3 COLORS, BROWN-GOLD-LIME)
> 
> ...


I AM LIKEING THE TOP TWO ON THE RIGHT.DOES ANYONE ELS HAVE ANY OTHER SUGESTIONS?


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

i think it just needs patterns n some designs..da color looks good 2 me :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 23 2007, 11:52 PM~7068188
> *candy lime gold :cheesy:
> *



 

used to be one here in houston like that. with center gold d's on it. real clean lookin.


----------



## lovesafron (Nov 17, 2007)

Simple if you like to go in metalic go for grey otherwise safron is evergreen but it will look dull as time passed.....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

go OG with it nim...triple jet black with all black and chrome Ds..murder


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Jan 14 2008, 10:08 PM~9695786
> *go OG with it nim...triple jet black with all black and chrome Ds..murder
> *


WITH TAN TOP AND INTERIOR :0 I WAS THINKING LIKE A MAGNET CHARCOAL BLACK LIKE JASONS J RIDE.


----------



## LoudMouf_kustoms (Jan 1, 2008)

hey bro i got a color for you to look up it called bermuda blue its on the new gm products its bitchen i think it would look slick with that interior


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

you get this painted yet?


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i say bright pink :biggrin:


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Apr 26 2007, 09:48 PM~7783173
> *that orange, red, and blue look fucking good
> *


what color is that orange one what is it called and where to find it at


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ok so i boiled it down to three.the gold the coltbalt blue and the cherry canymaroon


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

well if I have enogh money I think I am going with a stock color on this one.maybe like a sea foam green :biggrin:


----------

